# Spline profile



## lucapap (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for the involute spline profile shown in the photo
It is for a PTO of a small tractor, and I need the female part.
For the outer diameter I have measured about 29 mm.

Thanks

Luca


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this off a small landini, Azzolini or an Apollo or something like that? Maybe a Fiat?
There is a place in the States that may be able to help - http://catalogs.hubcityinc.com/farmrev/nonPTOproducts.html#2


----------



## lucapap (Dec 28, 2013)

It is a small Breda/Isotta Fraschini tractor named Ringo II


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

lucapap said:


> It is a small Breda/Isotta Fraschini tractor named Ringo II




So it is basically a Motocoltivatore or motorized cultivator. We call them rototillers or tillers here. 
Anyways, have you tried to call E. Morreta about helping you to find parts.. tel - 64.11.92 in Moncalieri.... Strada Genova 206 
Or have you tried perhaps TrattoriUsati.com for help. If not try that hubcity address that I gave you and see if you have any luck. Your spline is an 1-1/8" but I suspect it will be a metric spline, 29mm as you have stated.


----------

